# Ouvrir fichier flash téléchargé



## Stéphane 71 (26 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

J'utilise Puffin Web browser 3.5.1 pour lire les fichiers flash. Avec cette version je peux télécharger les fichiers flash sur l'ipad ou sur une dropbox. D'après la prise en main de l'appli, on doit pouvoir lire les fichiers hors connexion ( c'est ce qui m'intéresse). En connexion, cela fonctionne TB.
J'arrive, dans le menu téléchargement, à voir les fichiers téléchargés mais lorsque je veux l'ouvrir (dans puffin), je clique sur "Ouvrir Dans" puis un message "Aucune application appropriée pour ouvrir "bidule.swf".
Si l'option téléchargement existe, cela devrait être possible??

Si je passe par la dropbox, je mets les fichiers en favoris (pour les consulter hors ligne), en faisant "ouvrir avec", j'ai le même message d'erreur.

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une piste?

Stéphane
(Ipad 2)


----------



## Karmalolo (26 Février 2014)

D'après ce que j'ai lu, ce que tu demandes n'est pas supporté par Puffin.
C'est un navigateur, pas un lecteur flash


----------



## Stéphane 71 (26 Février 2014)

Merci de ta réponse.

Donc Puffin est un navigateur qui lit le flash lorsqu'on est connecté mais n'arrive pas à le lire hors connexion !
Dommage !
J'imagine qu'il n'existe pas de navigateur ou lecteur flash pouvant ouvrir les fichiers .swf hors connexion (sur ipad)?


----------

